# My neighbor's yard sign



## Brent T (Oct 23, 2017)

I think it's meant for dog walkers, but it isn't clear.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Brent T It isn't clear....so what's your plan :lol:


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I was thinking of making a sign with the exact same wording at one point. I wasn't sure if it would be clear, either.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

*not mine


----------



## Brent T (Oct 23, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> @Brent T It isn't clear....so what's your plan :lol:


I will comply with the the sign and not pee on her lawn...but the neighborhood dogs don't read very well.
I told my 4 year old what the sign reads, she said "Oh my, who would pee there?"


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

If you don't want animals or humans peeing on your lawn put out a sign with the skull and crossbones with something about deadly herbicide recently applied.....that might work


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> If you don't want animals or humans peeing on your lawn put out a sign with the skull and crossbones with something about deadly herbicide recently applied.....that might work


Definitely considered this. I've been surprised at the number of paw prints and shockingly, bicycle tire tracks, I've seen in my freshly sprigged sidewalk strip. Who the F rides their bike through someone's wet sand/soil, when they could ride on the street or sidewalk?

For anyone who played Half-Life Team Fortress, I wish I could channel the Engineer and put down a paintball sentry gun on my roof.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't want animals or humans peeing on your lawn put out a sign with the skull and crossbones with something about deadly herbicide recently applied.....that might work
> ...


I've lied and told people walking in my grass that I just sprayed something nasty. I least I get the enjoyment of watching them sprint off the grass :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I wonder if a more formal sign like this would do any good.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> I wonder if a more formal sign like this would do any good.


It should work for respectful people but therein lies the problem :|


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> It should work for respectful people but therein lies the problem :|


Good point.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > It should work for respectful people but therein lies the problem :|
> ...


Maybe this.......


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


>


Yes! So many choices! :lol:


----------



## Brent T (Oct 23, 2017)

I like them all because they are specific.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I pee on my lawn all the time...shrug!


----------



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm reminded of a similar scene from "Me, myself, & Irene". It looked effective to get the point across.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

So few of those signs had the Skull and Crossbones. Fortunately for me the sidewalk is across the street and so far I have never seen anyone walking a dog on my lawn. Unfortunately the deer can't read. Though they do seem to understand when I charge them with the Hustler or a car. I have a slingshot too but it isn't at hand but eventually I will give one of them a ball bearing in the ***.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Ware said:


> *not mine


Yes! This is great @Ware


----------

